# Obedience Training



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I got Baxter at 12 weeks and intended to put him in obedience training right away. But, Baxter, as I have said elsewhere, is quite shy. He will do tricks and training around the people who live in our house, but when our daughter visits, he hides under the couch and won't come, even for a trick.

He's such a clever little guy -- like all our Havs. He knows about 12 tricks and can stay on his hind feet forever. He is great on a leash. I'd really like to do more with him in training. INdividual training would be a real financial hardship.

Anyone have advice about starting him in class? I know that, if it works, the class would help him with his social anxiety, but I am just imagining week after week of him hiding under a chair. 

He's eight months now.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I meant to say, he won't come out, "even for a treat."


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would go and ask if you can watch a couple of classes at any training center you were considering. Try to watch more than moe instructor if possible. When you find a place tou feel comfortable with, arrange just a single private lesson, even if it's only half an hour. Explain Baxter's problems to the trainer. This should help him or her place ou and Baxter in a class that makse the most sense.

If you truly can't find group lessons that will work for you right now, consider taking a private lesson at the training center just once a month. Make sure you write down everything you learn RIGHT after the lesson. That way you can refer back to it and practice inbetween.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

How old is Baxter? I agree that watching a class is a way to start. A puppy class is wonderful for socializing a dog to both dogs and humans and the 'pass the puppy' exercise is fun. I don't regret the puppy class, but I would not have started Keeper in obedience immediately afterwards at 6 months--too early. Yesterday he won the prize toy in the final exam for Obedience 1. Not a big deal for those who have already done wonderful things, but I was surely tickled since the rest were very big dogs. If Baxter has already learned all those tricks, he's certainly smart enough to do obedience work and would probably love it. If you have a local dog training club, I'd bet one of the trainers would be glad to give you an assessment of his temperament and readiness.

Good luck---he's a sweetie.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Being a puppymill rescue (5 years as a breeder) Tess was very shy - afraid of people, dogs and any new situation. I took her to an obediance class. Not necessarily to learn the commands, just to be exposed to other dogs & people in a controlled environment. It was a great way to have a lot of people approach her, pet her and treat her. I would ask different people to sit next to me and put Tess between us. I think it really helped - probably a 50% improvement - which was big for her. It's been 2 years and I'm planning to retake the class with Tess. Maybe an obedience class would work for Baxter better than a puppy class where the puppies are running and playing and scaring the heck out of him? He can concentrate on you and the treats and build confidence with commands he already knows - that might allow him to realize different people and dogs aren't all a threat.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

All very good thoughts. I actually contacted a trainer who does classes last month, before changing my mind. His classes seem very, very respectable. I'm going to email him for advice and go watch a class. I really want to do this with Baxter. He's such a ham.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Is there a puppy 'kindergarten' class that you can take him to first? That was what I did with Ceylon when I first got him. They are typically very low-key, and inexpensive (I think I paid $7 for each hour-long session) and are basically just a chance for puppies to meet and socialize with other dogs and their owners in a 'safe' environment where you can be sure that all other puppies have their shots (as opposed to the dog park), and with an experienced supervisor... just a thought...


----------

